# Anyone know a good dupe for NARS Orgasm lip gloss?



## kristinawolf (Oct 18, 2007)

I tried it on in Sephora, of course, and loved the color. I have the blush, and didn't mind paying for it. Somehow, $23 seems like a lot for lip gloss, though. I'm not a big lip gloss person, so that is probably why it seems SOOO expensive (I can hear all of you Glossimer girls sighing at my naivete




sorry!)

Anyway, anyone have a good dupe? I love the dupe threads, anyway. If you've got a good one, post it up!


----------



## mowgli (Oct 18, 2007)

ive think i remember something about using the orgasm blush with clear gloss...?? I can't remember the specifics though soory!!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 18, 2007)

NYC lipgloss in Sungold Pink.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi,

Milani or Prestige may have something.


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PhantomGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NYC lipgloss in Sungold Pink. I'll second this recommendation!


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 18, 2007)

Milani Glitzy Gloss in Glitz 'n Glam is very similar. It's my favorite Milani lipgloss.


----------



## wickedweb (Oct 18, 2007)

I use a clear lip gloss (a smashbox one a friend gave me right now) and just chizzle a bit of the blush off with a stiff brow brush. Then I mix the gloss and the blush on the back of my hand till I get the right color and consistency and apply. It's very close to the actual gloss itself, not exactly the same but close. I also use this trick with some of my funkier colored shadows to make a my own custom color lip gloss.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *wickedweb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use a clear lip gloss (a smashbox one a friend gave me right now) and just chizzle a bit of the blush off with a stiff brow brush. Then I mix the gloss and the blush on the back of my hand till I get the right color and consistency and apply. It's very close to the actual gloss itself, not exactly the same but close. I also use this trick with some of my funkier colored shadows to make a my own custom color lip gloss. The only problem that I see with this method is that many eyeshadows and blushes are not recommended to use on the lips. 
However, that doesn't stop a lot of people, but still it's a good thing to have on your mind when trying something like this.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 18, 2007)

Well i am not too sure about a dupe, but if you think you would repurchase the orgasm blush, you may want to check out the new Nars Multiple Orgasm, its new and its a cream formula -but it can be used on both cheeks and lips! So that would be a 2 in 1


----------



## kristinawolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah- I am seriously considering the new orgasm multiple stick. I've had my orgasm blush for probably 3 years now, and I haven't even gotten to the pan yet! Talk about good pigment.

Anyway, in an attempt to answer my own question, I went to CVS last night. I saw a bunch of threads saying that Milani had good dupes (a brand that I have ignored up until now), so I picked up their "Glossy Tubes" in 06 Shimmering Glow. The color in the tube is practically an EXACT match, but the pigment on the lips leaves a little something to be desired. Still, it is a good $4 instant gratification


----------



## *~Deena~* (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's what I found on The Indian Make-up Diva :

"Nars Orgasm lipgloss = NYC Sungold l/g, Mary Kate and Ashley Truly lipgloss- the best knockoff is to just take Milani Luminous blush and brush on dry lips, cover with clear gloss. Works like a charm and is the closest match."


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 19, 2007)

I was told the l/g that came in Stila's Perfectly Kitten set was a prefect dupe, but that's the only way to get the l/g, and it was LE





As for low-end dupes, I have no idea


----------



## stashblaster (Oct 20, 2007)

One of the reviews on Makeup Alley said that the Sephora wand gloss #21 was a dupe for Nars Orgasm. The price is a little more affordable at $15.00.


----------



## realmccoy (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by **~Deena~** /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's what I found on The Indian Make-up Diva :
"Nars Orgasm lipgloss = NYC Sungold l/g, Mary Kate and Ashley Truly lipgloss- the best knockoff is to just take Milani Luminous blush and brush on dry lips, cover with clear gloss. Works like a charm and is the closest match."

Mary Kate and Ashley Truly is my HG, I buy one every time I make the trip to Walmart, their glosses are the best I have tried. The color range is broad and the pigmentation is excellent, they are not thick or heavy at $3.50 a tube you're bound to love them. I don't concern myself with spending a ton of money on lippies when I don't have to.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *realmccoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mary Kate and Ashley Truly is my HG, I buy one every time I make the trip to Walmart, their glosses are the best I have tried. The color range is broad and the pigmentation is excellent, they are not thick or heavy at $3.50 a tube you're bound to love them. I don't concern myself with spending a ton of money on lippies when I don't have to. Hm.. I'll give that brand a lookie when I go there tomorrow.


----------



## realmccoy (Oct 20, 2007)

I also found a lipgloss by Milani called Summer Baby (the labels worn a little but I'm pretty sure that's the name) that is an exact match.


----------



## Scubagirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the good info!


----------



## perlanga (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PhantomGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NYC lipgloss in Sungold Pink. Definitely agree with this post it's an HG shade for me. I have it on right now and just like orgasm every time I wear it I feel megasexy.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 22, 2007)

Cool on the MK and A advice~!


----------

